# Ho noes, not the toes



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

This is the perfect example why I am glad you are back. I read your story on my lunch break....gag....


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Hilarious! I have the image of you flailing your arms in my head and I'm laughing out loud at it.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

I want to see that video!!


----------

